# Less than a month!



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Less than a month out from ditch chicken opener! Where is everyone going to be hunting? Union Co. here, likely with some public hunting mixed in. While we still have a LONG way to go, the increase in suitable habitat and wild bird populations in our state is incredibly exciting. Almost just as surprising is how unaware of the wild bird populations showing up in Ohio folks are. We ended our season strong with a two man limit on the final weekend and saw around 15 roosters that day... the wait to get back out has been brutal. To pass the last few weeks, lets see some pics and stories from the field! Below are some pics from last year, including my four-legged hunting partner, Cooper


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow RHH! those are really nice pics!

i haven’t found any info on bird releases this year. Thought they might not have one or at least not post dates due to COVID.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Redheadedhunter, thanks for the photos. Which jacket are you wearing in the upper right photo? thanks


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That limit last year was amazing & the dog work was impressive. Doesn't get any better than hunting with your son, beautiful weather, & the brittany pointing all those roosters !!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

ruffhunter said:


> Redheadedhunter, thanks for the photos. Which jacket are you wearing in the upper right photo? thanks


It's a Columbia PHG coat. It's several years old and they dont make the exact model any more, but t's very similar to the Columbia Ptarmigan. Both have the removable fleece vest, which to be honest I dont think has ever been in my coat. It's a little oversized so I can wear an extra layer under if needed. I absolutely love it


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been wanting to get back out after those rascals again but all of my hunting buddies have departed this world. I'm not as frisky as I used to be but still got the heart and wanting to get out .


----------

